# Einstieg in JavaScript



## $L/\Y€R (21. Mai 2004)

Hallo!

Ich hab bis jetzt noch keine Erfahrungen mit Java Scipt gemacht, möchte dies aber noch lernen.
Ich hab schon denJ Builder von Borland und mich regestriert, hab auch schon ein Buch gelesen.
Doch in dem Buch stand nur, was man machen soll und was dann Passiert, aber der Quelltext wurde nicht erklärt.
Deshalb wollte ich wissen, ob einer von euch ein Tutorial, oder ein Buch über Java kennt, was für Noobs geeignet ist.


----------



## bygones (21. Mai 2004)

ok - erste Unterrichtsstunde:
*Java != JavaScript*
Das eine hat nichts mit dem anderen zu tun !!
Wenn du JavaScript lernen willst wird dir der JBuilder nichts bringen, der ist für Java....

wenn du java lernen willst -> schau dir im Forum die Rubrik "Bücher, Tutorials usw." an.
wenn du javascript lernen willst -> leider falsches Forum, aber auf http://selfhtml.teamone.de gibts a weng javascript !


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (21. Mai 2004)

Thread bitte verschieben.


----------



## Goerke (24. Mai 2004)

Hi ich bin ein totaler Noob auf dem Gebiet schonmal so im Voraus.
Ich würd gern lernen wie ich z.B. ein Chat für ne Page coden kann etc.
ist das Java oder Javascript????
womit kann ich das coden ??
ist das so wie c programmierung??

Wär echt nett wenn mir da einer ne kleine Einführung geben könnte ^^

Schonmal Danke

Dennis


----------

